# New Shoes - What are toe spikes?



## udaddyx (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got my first pair of MTB shoes on sale...I think they are on older model (Shimano M180)...So I've never used clipless pedals before and want to get use to them now, I bought these shoes and are wondering what in the world the two spikes/bolts are in the front? Looks like they're just metal nuts?

Also I paid 85.00 bucks for them, just curious if thats a good price or not? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

You can put spikes in there for extra traction in rough spots. Some use them, some don't.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah, who exactly _does_ use those? Certainly not anyone I've ever ridden with. Racers maybe.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

intoflatlines said:


> You can put spikes in there for extra traction in rough spots. Some use them, some don't.


No extra traction with SPDs. I've been wondering the same thing and figure I'll skip the minuscule extra weight.


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone who likes to hike-a-bike. Racers, cyclocross racers, etc, most shimano and bontrager shoes I've seen have the option.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

mostly for cyclocross or a muddy XC race where you'd be off the bike sometimes and need the extra traction.


----------



## suprcivic (Aug 17, 2008)

they are better in the east and west coast, but not so much if you live in an area like CO or UT where the cleats can't dig in.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

they make you walk extra funny on pavement.....

and as a general rule 1 will fall off during a race....only to bug the crap outta you until you find a replacement...at which point the screw hole will be impacted with a small rock prohibiting installation of new spike.....

you will now be a snaggle-footed cyclist....it's terrible i tell ya....i know from experience


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

They're the two red points in the picture, similar to a screw-in soccer cleat if you're familiar with those.










I personally just prefer a grippier sole. All the shoes I've seen with the cleats seem to have a harder plasticish sole vs the rubber on my shoes. I find the softer rubber better on rocks, etc. and they walk a bit better than some of the others I've tried on.


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually I thought that toe spikes were removable and less rubbery.. the "spikes" on the M076 are not removable, so I think they're more just a part of the tread/sole of the shoe not true toe spikes.



M076 specs said:


> Shimano SH-M076L MTB Shoe
> CLEAT COMPATIBILITY: 2-bolt SPD-Style
> CLOSURE/STRAPS: 3 Velcro
> MATERIAL (SOLE/UPPER): Nylon/Rubber; Nylon/Mesh
> ...


----------



## udaddyx (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your help! I am definitely less confused


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

JCullen said:


> They're the two red points in the picture, similar to a screw-in soccer cleat if you're familiar with those.


Those aren't toe spikes, they're decoration.


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

intoflatlines said:


> Actually I thought that toe spikes were removable and less rubbery.. the "spikes" on the M076 are not removable, so I think they're more just a part of the tread/sole of the shoe not true toe spikes.


Alright, Alright - I didn't read it! But it was the only pic I could find! :blush:


----------



## revetwelch (Sep 25, 2014)

Do you have a picture or a link of the one that are not "decoration" ?


----------

